# Husqvarna ST224?? Fill me in good or bad



## Sparky78

Hello,

I was at lowes today and saw this 24" Husky on display. I got to say it looked nice. The tires were large, controls worked well, same LCT 208 CC engine the Ariens has, 5 year warranty, etc. Not that I would ever buy from the big box store but It made me think I should go to a dealer and find out more. I did a little looking online and it sounds like they reworked these models last year and the reviews I saw are positive. I also found reviews for their olderr models that were not impressive. Never owned a Husky, Toro or Ariens product. I have owned MTD equipment before and I have experrienced junk before, not looking to go there again. But looking at this thing with no bias negative or positive it looked very good. Thanks again for the help....JB


----------



## maxmag

I looked at the 224 but went with the st227p for the power steering. I admit that I do not have as much experience with snow blowers as most of the people on this forum. There are some very savy snow blower folks on this site. I have used my atv with a plow for years, but got tired of piling up snow instead of throwing it where I wanted. Anyways, I have had mine for one season and am very happy with it. Starts and runs like a champ. Throws snow what seems to me to be a long way. L.E.D. lights give me plenty of light to work at night. Power steering works good. I really like mine. That said, my barn is full of Husqvarna orange! [GT tractor,chainsaws roto-tiller ,etc...etc...etc...] One season, but am happy at this point.


----------



## nwcove

not sure if the model (st224) changed from last winter, but here is my input. end of 2015 winter, my old blower wasnt dead but close to being done. looked at the st224 at a box store ( online) price was ok for a husky unit. called a local dealer thinking i may get a better price...nope ! then i was told they wont even order that model even if i paid in advance as it has a huge% of units sold/ failure . i did ask what was the issue, but was told its being looked into.


----------



## maxmag

The control panel is very user friendly but the single reverse speed sucks.


----------



## kueh

nwcove said:


> ...then i was told they wont even order that model even if i paid in advance as it has a huge% of units sold/ failure . i did ask what was the issue, but was told its being looked into.


Sounds like he doesn't profit enough per unit is more likely. 

I haven't read any very negative reviews and also considering getting the ST224.


----------



## BullFrog

I'm leaning towards the same model myself. The local dealer has one on order for me and should be here in a few days hopefully. I've read a lot of good things about it but I'll let you know what I think of it.

Sorry, just noticed this thread is a bit stale dated.


----------



## Padraig

I have a new st 227 that I used for the first time today. It handled six inches of wet lake effects snow with no problems and never plugged up. Starts easy, didn't use electric start, and runs very smoothly. I assume the 24 would also be a good machine.

Padraig


----------



## Ernie West

have a craftsman 944529071 Canadian , Husky I believe , don't have manual , how do I access the air filter and what is the plug setting on this brigs thanks. Ernie


----------



## YSHSfan

Ernie West said:


> have a craftsman 944529071 Canadian , Husky I believe , don't have manual , how do I access the air filter and what is the plug setting on this brigs thanks. Ernie


I do not know about the spark plug settings, but like 99.9% of walk behind snowblower engines it likely does NOT have an air filter.


----------



## [email protected]

kueh said:


> Sounds like he doesn't profit enough per unit is more likely.
> 
> I haven't read any very negative reviews and also considering getting the ST224.


Owned my Husqvarna ST224 for two years and the unit failed, no guarantee, I had to get rid of it to a lawn equipment dealer. The unit just no longer worked, a lawn expert, tried every solution, but the unit just no longer would run. Never buy the ST224 at Lowes, they will not repair it and they will not guarantee this model.


----------



## Midskier

I purchased an st224 locally for great price, come to find out it was an Amazon returned unit but still in the crate unfired and unassembled, I uncrated, assembled, added oil, fuel and fired right up......literally used just twice that season......I was SO disappointed with the poly skids I searched and found armorskids , this simple mod was a night and day change in ease of operation and -0- jarring stops from sidewalk cracks etc. The st224 easily cleared my 3 wide x 50 ft drive. Handwarmers not even close to impressive as say snowmobile handwarmers . It handles well considering solid axle and armorskids, great traction. Threw snow as expected and where I wanted it to go, additionally I clear a spot in the backyard for the dogs, no problem. Are there better machines sure, but not for the same $$$ . I sold it Nov 2018 in perfect condition for what I had into it, only because I ran into a used toro 826 oxe hd for only $400 whaaaaaaat....yep. Orange was flawless for me but red is a completely different level. checkout consumer reports or movingsnow.com for more info. Good Luck


----------



## tdipaul

[email protected] said:


> Owned my Husqvarna ST224 for two years and the unit failed, no guarantee, I had to get rid of it to a lawn equipment dealer. The unit just no longer worked, a lawn expert, tried every solution, but the unit just no longer would run. Never buy the ST224 at Lowes, they will not repair it and they will not guarantee this model.



Please define "failed" and include pics if need be. 

Maybe the machine is defective

But maybe it is inoperable due to operator error, lack of maintenance, or both

Until you do this you're just bashing the machine unfairly here and not helping anybody

Fill us in. 

.


----------



## WVguy

[email protected] said:


> Owned my Husqvarna ST224 for two years and the unit failed, no guarantee, I had to get rid of it to a lawn equipment dealer.


I have to agree with tdipaul on this. What, exactly, does "failed" mean? It won't start? The engine fell off or exploded into tiny pieces? The snowblower turned to dust or evaporated into thin air?

You're trashing the brand but give no reason to.


----------



## SnowH8ter

Midskier said:


> I purchased an st224 locally for great price, come to find out it was an Amazon returned unit but still in the crate unfired and unassembled...



How does an Amazon return become a product for local dealer?


----------



## Hanky

I have been using a ST 224P for 3 winters and had no problems. No snow this winter so have not used it yet. The only thing I do not like is the single speed in reverse. way to slow


----------



## tdipaul

I PM'd [email protected] with the same verbiage in my post above

Hopefully he responds with some good info.


----------



## [email protected]

Sparky78 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I was at lowes today and saw this 24" Husky on display. I got to say it looked nice. The tires were large, controls worked well, same LCT 208 CC engine the Ariens has, 5 year warranty, etc. Not that I would ever buy from the big box store but It made me think I should go to a dealer and find out more. I did a little looking online and it sounds like they reworked these models last year and the reviews I saw are positive. I also found reviews for their olderr models that were not impressive. Never owned a Husky, Toro or Ariens product. I have owned MTD equipment before and I have experrienced junk before, not looking to go there again. But looking at this thing with no bias negative or positive it looked very good. Thanks again for the help....JB


I bought a 224P (the P means it has steering) after a lot of research. It has features I was looking for (24”, two-stage, well laid out controls, steering, heated grips, headlights, electric start) and was highly rated by CR. I’ve used it several times and am on the whole happy with it. My model has a couple design points that are different from other Husqvarna models I have seen online and in stores (see below) and I don’t know if it’s older or newer than the others.

On the Positive side:
+ starts every time with a single or second pull (I’ve never had to use the electric start)
+ it’s powerful and throws snow a long way
+ compact size
+ easy to maneuver — the steering controls work well and are very helpful.
+ the controls ‘deck’ is well laid out and works well (except see below re auger drive interlock).

On the negative side:
- my model does not have an oil filler tube; you have to fill it thru the dipstick holder on either side of the engine (there are two). (I’ve seen other models with a vertical oil filler tube.)
- my model has no oil drain port; you have to drain the oil by sucking it up from either of the dipstick ports. (I’ve seen other models with a drain port at the back of the engine.)
- the auger drive control has on occasion stuck in ON, even if the machine’s drive is not engaged. (I think the interlock mechanism that lets you keep the auger spinning when the drive is engaged seems to be too tenacious.)
- the single reverse gear is annoyingly slow (probably spec’d by a lawyer). It’s useful, tho, in certain circumstances, but just not as effective as it could be.

On the “Meh” side:
* I cannot detect any heat in the hand grips (and I don’t really care).
* I can’t say I’ve made use of the headlights, but their time may come!

On the whole, I would recommend it, especially the P version.


----------



## SnowH8ter

[email protected] said:


> - my model has no oil drain port; you have to drain the oil by sucking it up from either of the dipstick ports. (I’ve seen other models with a drain port at the back of the engine.)



That's odd. The engine section of the parts list for the ST224P shows the drains tube at the rear. There's also a drain plug on the left side. 

https://www.husqvarna.com/ddocdownload/HUSI%2FHUSI2018_AAaa%2FHUSI2018_AAaa_591101549_2018-03.pdf


----------



## arienskids

the husqvarnas are junk. everything is controlled by cheap thin cables, the metal is thin and flimsy, the newer ones have entirely plastic dashboards that crack, and most pg them rattle like mad even new from the box because they are so flimsy


----------



## toofastforyou

arienskids said:


> the husqvarnas are junk. everything is controlled by cheap thin cables, the metal is thin and flimsy, the newer ones have entirely plastic dashboards that crack, and most pg them rattle like mad even new from the box because they are so flimsy


:idisagree: Judging by your nickname, you're probably biased towards Ariens and think that everything else is junk…  Not everyone can afford a Honda or Ariens you know… 

Claude.


----------



## RedOctobyr

[email protected] said:


> - the single reverse gear is annoyingly slow (probably spec’d by a lawyer). It’s useful, tho, in certain circumstances, but just not as effective as it could be.


On most machines, you can increase your reverse speed somewhat by adjusting the drive control (gear select) mechanism. If you adjust it so that the forward speeds are all a little slower, this should speed up reverse. 

I did this on mine (different brand) to slow down Forward 1, to make it better for creeping into snowbanks. Getting a quicker reverse was a nice side-benefit.


----------



## SnowCat in Bend

arienskids said:


> the husqvarnas are junk. everything is controlled by cheap thin cables, the metal is thin and flimsy, the newer ones have entirely plastic dashboards that crack, and most pg them rattle like mad even new from the box because they are so flimsy



If you get a chance, take look at the 300 Series Husqvarna snowblower line.

You won't find them at Home Depot or Lowe's.


----------



## toofastforyou

SnowCat in Bend said:


> If you get a chance, take look at the 300 Series Husqvarna snowblower line.
> 
> You won't find them at Home Depot or Lowe's.


Yep!… My favorite model is the ST 330T … I could say that it's my "dream machine"!.:blowerhug:

Claude. :icon_smile_tongue:


----------



## SnowH8ter

toofastforyou said:


> Yep!… My favorite model is the ST 330T … I could say that it's my "dream machine"!



Was chatting with a Husky dealer to the south a few weeks ago. He had a two-year-old (new) 330T on sale. It had been updated to fix the issues that had plagued this model. He claimed that Husqvarna was going to be re-releasing an improved 330T later this year or next. We shall see! :hope:


----------



## jhix

Hi! Great forum. Used as I researched a replacement for my 35 year old Ariens that I windowed the block on. So 1st post for me:

Just picked a Husky ST224 from Lowes. They did not have a display model -- so I found some of this out after assembling. In addition to the below from a prior post, I have no separate "on/off" switch. The only way to turn unit off is by using plastic key. I'll probably wire in a kill switch. So as it sits today, this and the lack of an extended rear drain port are inconsistent with even the 360/expanded views you can find at the Lowes site. The lack of a separate switch is also inconsistent with what the paper and online manuals illustrate. Not really something worth returning, however still a bit disappointing for a $800.00 unit. Overall I like it --- If you are ready to accept the simple truth that there is no way anything on the market today is near the quality of the past. Maybe Honda, however for me -- not willing to pay the premium. I elected this one over the Craftsman 600 and Troy-Bilt 2460. For me the metal chute and top controls swayed me. Worth a $200 premium? To each their own I guess. 

The below prior posted experiences hold true for me. 



[email protected] said:


> -edited
> 
> On the Positive side:
> + starts every time with a single or second pull
> + it’s powerful and throws snow a long way
> + compact size
> + easy to maneuver — the steering controls work well and are very helpful.
> + the controls ‘deck’ is well laid out and works well
> 
> On the negative side:
> - my model does not have an oil filler tube; you have to fill it thru the dipstick holder on either side of the engine (there are two). (I’ve seen other models with a vertical oil filler tube.)
> - my model has no oil drain port; you have to drain the oil by sucking it up from either of the dipstick ports. (I’ve seen other models with a drain port at the back of the engine.)
> - the single reverse gear is annoyingly slow
> 
> On the “Meh” side:
> * I cannot detect any heat in the hand grips (and I don’t really care).
> * I can’t say I’ve made use of the headlights, but their time may come!


Hope this helps someone as this forum as a whole helped me!


----------



## SnowH8ter

jhix said:


> Just picked a Husky ST224 from Lowes. They did not have a display model -- so I found some of this out after assembling. In addition to the below from a prior post, I have no separate "on/off" switch. The only way to turn unit off is by using plastic key. I'll probably wire in a kill switch. So as it sits today, this and the lack of an extended rear drain port are inconsistent with even the 360/expanded views you can find at the Lowes site. The lack of a separate switch is also inconsistent with what the paper and online manuals illustrate. Not really something worth returning, however still a bit disappointing for a $800.00 unit.



Disappointing? I think ya understated that. I'd be livid if a retailer (Big Box or otherwise) sold me a product that they've clearly misrepresented via their advertising (no on/off switch, no oil drain tube, no oil filler tube)! Just a WAG but I suspect that these BB retailers have made a deal with the manufacturer to supply them with watered down product that they then offer as an equivalent to that which is sold at a dedicated product retailer. And they'll probably keep doing it unless the consumer takes the product back and instructs the retailer to park it where the sun don't shine! Wiring in an on/off switch is no biggy, but having to perform that on a new machine that was supposed to have an on/off switch to begin with, and empties yer pockets of nearly a grand ($)... I don't get it.


----------



## [email protected]

*Definitely confusing!*



SnowH8ter said:


> That's odd. The engine section of the parts list for the ST224P shows the drains tube at the rear. There's also a drain plug on the left side.
> 
> https://www.husqvarna.com/ddocdownload/HUSI%2FHUSI2018_AAaa%2FHUSI2018_AAaa_591101549_2018-03.pdf


That’s the exact same document I have and the correct product number, but my actual machine does not have either of the components shown in the parts list as 47 (oil fill tube) and 55 (oil drain tube). I took photos at a Lowe’s of other versions of the 224, which do have these two parts. I attach a couple of photos of my unit that shows the absence of the drain tube. (I don’t have a photo of the back of my machine to show the absence of the oil fill tube.)

(I also don’t have an On/Off switch - part 21? - and have to pull the key out to stop the engine.)

Pretty sketchy to distribute variations of a product with no up-front indication of missing design elements, imho.:wink2:


----------



## [email protected]

https://www.husqvarna.com/ddocdownload/HUSI%2FHUSI2018_AAaa%2FHUSI2018_AAaa_591101549_2018-03.pdf[/quote]



RedOctobyr said:


> On most machines, you can increase your reverse speed somewhat by adjusting the drive control (gear select) mechanism. If you adjust it so that the forward speeds are all a little slower, this should speed up reverse.
> 
> I did this on mine (different brand) to slow down Forward 1, to make it better for creeping into snowbanks. Getting a quicker reverse was a nice side-benefit.


That sounds like a worthwhile adjustment to make ... I’ll take a look in the manual to locate the gear select mechanism. Cheers!


----------



## jhix

Received a response from husky customer care. Not sure what is meant by "new frame design". Yes. I understated my dissatisfaction... Buyer beware/Caveat Emptor is a requirement these days. Trust no one. Pretty sad. Planning to install the drain tube referenced on the side/near wheel. I think it'll work there. Otherwise will end up just pump/vac it out. 

[email protected]

Husqvarna: Product issue

Response By Email (Jared) (02/11/2019 04:14 PM)
The new engines that come on these unit do not come with the toggle stop switch or the drain tube. I will be unable to send you the switch as this unit was designed to turn off and on with the key. As for the oil drain tube, the tubes were removed because part of the new frame design interfered with the tube's location. I will ship a new tube out to you but I will not be able to guarantee that it will fit your unit.

You can expect the drain tube in about 3-5 business days.

Thank you,
Jared W
Husqvarna Customer Care
Customer By CSS Web (John xxx) (02/10/2019 12:51 PM)
Hello - 

I purchased a ST224 from Lowe's this weekend. There was no display, so I purchased primarily from what I reviewed on line. 

Upon unboxing I discovered that my snowblower does NOT have a "run/stop" "on/off" (P/N 532424957) switch on the motor. This switch is referenced in the quick start/feature guide as well as manual. There is also not an Extended Oil Drain tube on the motor (P/N 532432686). Please consider sending me these parts along with the proper cover assembly (P/N 532436561). It's also a shame you've eliminated the oil dipstick tube from this model.


----------



## SnowH8ter

jhix said:


> The new engines that come on these unit do not come with the toggle stop switch or the drain tube. I will be unable to send you the switch as this unit was designed to turn off and on with the key. As for the oil drain tube, the tubes were removed because part of the new frame design interfered with the tube's location. I will ship a new tube out to you but I will not be able to guarantee that it will fit your unit.



So what's different about the frame that would preclude installation of the oil drain tube? And why would they send it to you if it won't fit? :facepalm_zpsdj194qh

Apparently some LCT snow engines come with something they call an "optional combined engine run/stop and safety key switch." Is that what you have?


----------



## jhix

> Apparently some LCT snow engines come with something they call an "optional combined engine run/stop and safety key switch." Is that what you have?


No Sir. Safety Key is the only key... Serial # shows motor produced in July 2018.

No idea regarding frame difference. 

LCT site does not show this variation. Someone fell asleep at quality control and/or they ran out of parts on one of the production runs.


----------



## SnowH8ter

I don't think it's a frame issue. The engine's blower housing does not appear to be stamped with an indent for the oil drain pipe. You can see it clearly on the floor model you snapped pics of. It's not on yours. You'll have to let us know if the pipe fits.

This may be a classic case of company bean counters driving the bus. Shave bits and pieces off the product until the consumer pushes back or just plain won't buy it. :icon-thumbsdown:


----------



## GeekOnTheHill

I know this isn't especially helpful, but it does illustrate the importance of finding a good dealer. The one I use has, on occasion, bought up as many of a previous-year's models of items (snowblowers or other stuff they sell) as they could find because they didn't like some feature (or lack thereof) on the current year's model. 

They also know how to retrofit stuff; and because they're a "servicing dealer," it doesn't void the warranty.

I also like that when I say, "I want this one," that's the one I get. Not one "just like it." The very one I pointed to. I roll it out to my trailer and drive it home.

I like Lowes for a lot of things and a lot of reasons, the 10 percent veterans' discount being among them. But a good local dealer who sells a limited number of products and knows them all intimately is worth the 10 percent, in my opinion. 

That being said, there are also crappy local dealers. This is where word-of-mouth advice from neighbors was invaluable when I first moved here.

Richard


----------



## toofastforyou

GeekOnTheHill said:


> I know this isn't especially helpful, but it does illustrate the importance of finding a good dealer. The one I use has, on occasion, bought up as many of a previous-year's models of items (snowblowers or other stuff they sell) as they could find because they didn't like some feature (or lack thereof) on the current year's model.
> 
> They also know how to retrofit stuff; and because they're a "servicing dealer," it doesn't void the warranty.
> 
> I also like that when I say, "I want this one," that's the one I get. Not one "just like it." The very one I pointed to. I roll it out to my trailer and drive it home.
> 
> I like Lowes for a lot of things and a lot of reasons, the 10 percent veterans' discount being among them. But a good local dealer who sells a limited number of products and knows them all intimately is worth the 10 percent, in my opinion.
> 
> That being said, there are also crappy local dealers. This is where word-of-mouth advice from neighbors was invaluable when I first moved here.
> 
> Richard


Speaking about good dealer service, read how my dealer took care of me in post #18 here: https://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/husqvarna-snowblowers/147829-dissapointed-my-new-st327t-2.html

Claude.


----------



## HooDude

This thread helped me. I was trying to figure out the oil change on my ST224P today only to discover that I too am missing an oil drain tube. I'm livid about this. I'll honestly never buy a Husqvarna product again after this BS. Hopefully I can get an oil drain tube from the company like the other poster previously mentioned.


----------



## SnowCat in Bend

HooDude said:


> This thread helped me. I was trying to figure out the oil change on my ST224P today only to discover that I too am missing an oil drain tube. I'm livid about this. I'll honestly never buy a Husqvarna product again after this BS. Hopefully I can get an oil drain tube from the company like the other poster previously mentioned.


Take it back to the dealer you bought it from or check with a Husqvarna dealer and see what they can do for you about the drain tube.


----------



## SnowH8ter

HooDude said:


> This thread helped me. I was trying to figure out the oil change on my ST224P today only to discover that I too am missing an oil drain tube. I'm livid about this. I'll honestly never buy a Husqvarna product again after this BS. Hopefully I can get an oil drain tube from the company like the other poster previously mentioned.


HooDude, :welcome: to SBF. Where did you purchase your Husky? We don't know if the other poster actually received an oil drain tube cuz that poster never got back to us. That may well be the case but it's still disconcerting that these products are being delivered to consumers missing components that are depicted in their product literature.


----------



## dr bob

On my ST227P with a version of the same engine you have... The oil drain tube sticks out to the rear of the engine base. On the side there's another drain plug on the base, difficult to get to and messy to use... because it's not there to be used on these machines. Take a look and see if you may be looking at the wrong corner of the engine base.


----------



## HooDude

SnowH8ter said:


> HooDude, :welcome: to SBF. Where did you purchase your Husky? We don't know if the other poster actually received an oil drain tube cuz that poster never got back to us. That may well be the case but it's still disconcerting that these products are being delivered to consumers missing components that are depicted in their product literature.



I purchased my blower from Earth Power Tractors & Equipment in Stayner Ontario. I received the oil drain tube today from Husqvarna, and it is too short to extend out over the transmission housing. My motor only has the side drain bolts, no rear drain bolt. The drain tube they sent me is about 2 inches long and completely useless. I'll contact them about it again, but at this point i'm just going to sell this piece of garbage and move on.


----------



## HooDude

Here is a pic showing the oil drain situation. The plug, and the oil drain tube sent by the company. So infuriating.


----------



## RedOctobyr

Are those tapered threads, or straight? You may be able to buy a longer tube that would fit. I put a longer pipe nipple (straight pipe with male tapered NPT threads at both ends) on an engine of mine, so the drain extends beyond the body, for cleaner draining. Straight threads (and/or metric ones) might make that process tougher, but you never know. 

Heck, if they were willing to send you a second one, you maybe could double them up, and use both to get extra length.


----------



## SnowH8ter

HooDude said:


> Here is a pic showing the oil drain situation. The plug, and the oil drain tube sent by the company. So infuriating.


That is lame. Black eye for Husqvarna. :icon-thumbsdown:


----------



## mr.krambo

I just added a Drainzit 1010/HON1010 to my ST224P for convenience. See my post at https://www.snowblowerforum.com/for...orum/149477-husqvarna-oil-drain-solution.html.


----------



## Cklein

HooDude said:


> This thread helped me. I was trying to figure out the oil change on my ST224P today only to discover that I too am missing an oil drain tube. I'm livid about this. I'll honestly never buy a Husqvarna product again after this BS. Hopefully I can get an oil drain tube from the company like the other poster previously mentioned.
> Did you figure out exactly where to drain the oil from? Seems like I have the same model as you.


----------

